# Tinh chất dưỡng ẩm & trẻ hóa Advanced Génifique chinh phục tín đồ làm đẹp thế giới



## vietmom (25/8/18)

Hầu hết người dùng đều có nhận định tích cực sau khi trải nghiệm tinh chất dưỡng ẩm, chống lão hóa thế hệ mới Lancôme Advanced Génifique.

Chăm sóc nhan sắc bằng mỹ phẩm đến từ những thương hiệu uy tín là cách phụ nữ hiện đại bảo vệ tuổi trẻ trước thời gian. Thấu hiểu điều này, Lancôme đã nghiên cứu chuyên sâu và cho ra đời tinh chất dưỡng da, chống lão hóa Advanced Génifique. Trong thời gian ngắn, sản phẩm nhanh chóng chiếm được sự tin yêu của hàng triệu phụ nữ trên thế giới.

_

_
_Vũ khí quyền năng cho làn da mơ ước của Tình đầu quốc dân Bae Suzy_

_

_
_Bí mật lưu giữ thanh xuân của Nữ hoàng màn ảnh Tuyên Huyên_​
Ngay trong lần chạm đầu tiên, Advanced Génifique đã mang lại ấn tượng đặc biệt với thiết kế tinh tế rất Pháp. Lọ đựng tinh chất màu đen trong, kết hợp phần nắp bạc tạo cảm giác quý phái, sang trọng mà không kém phần hiện đại. Chất liệu thủy tinh cao cấp giúp sản phẩm thêm nổi bật trên bàn trang điểm.

Mở nắp ra và bắt đầu trải nghiệm, bạn sẽ nhanh chóng phát hiện điểm nổi bật nhất của tinh chất này nằm ở công thức. Khác với các sản phẩm chống lão hóa thông thường, Advanced Génifique giàu lợi khuẩn probiotics giúp biến đổi protein trên da, cho các tế bào tái tạo liên tục, tăng cường dưỡng ẩm chuyên sâu, từ đó lấy lại làn da căng mịn, trẻ hóa. Tinh chất là kết quả của phương pháp Công nghệ Sinh học độc quyền kết hợp với quá trình nghiên cứu liên tục trong 14 năm của Lancôme. Nhiều tín đồ làm đẹp trên thế giới đã ghi nhận hiệu quả bảo vệ tuổi trẻ rõ rệt của Advanced Génifique.




​*CƠN SỐT TRONG CỘNG ĐỒNG LÀM ĐẸP*
Hấu hết những người từng trải nghiệm Lancôme Advanced Génifique đều hài lòng với sản phẩm. Trên trang mua sắm mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng Sephora, Advanced Génifique có điểm đánh giá 4.5/5 sao từ hơn 1.000 khách hàng. Đa số đều đồng ý tinh chất này có khả năng cải thiện làn da nhanh chóng, chỉ sau một vài lần sử dụng. Cho thấy kết quả rõ rệt như vậy, sản phẩm được đánh giá là “rất đáng được đầu tư”.





​_Allure_ – tạp chí chuyên về làm đẹp cũng dành cho Lancôme Advanced Génifique nhiều lời “có cánh”. Sản phẩm từng nhận giải Reader’s Choice do người đọc bình chọn. Chuyên gia da liễu của _Allure_, Francesca Frusco qua đó cũng chia sẻ rằng sử dụng tinh chất này thường xuyên giúp da “_mịn như lụa và căng bóng_“.

Không nằm ngoài cuộc, đội ngũ biên tập của Tạp chí _Cosmopolitan_ cũng phải “lao vào” khám phá ngay sản phẩm tâm điểm. Họ chia sẻ: _“Advanced Génifique cho thấy hiệu quả ngay tức khắc. Làn da nhanh chóng trở nên mềm mịn và lấy lại sức sống sau khi thoa”_.




​Bên cạnh đó, các biên tập viên làm đẹp của _Cosmopolitan_ cũng chỉ ra ưu điểm nằm ở thiết kế thông minh. Bạn chỉ cần xoay và ấn nhẹ để lấy vừa đủ sản phẩm thoa lên mặt và cổ. Hơn nữa, với kết cấu không quá lỏng, một vài giọt tinh chất là vừa vặn cho mỗi lần dùng, tiết kiệm mà vẫn phát huy hiệu quả tối đa.

*LỜI KHEN CỦA CÁC BEAUTY GURU*
Tati, beauty guru nổi tiếng thế giới có 4.5 triệu người theo dõi trên Youtube đã trải nghiệm Advanced Génifique trong vòng một năm và thấy rất hài lòng. Cô sử dụng tinh chất hai lần mỗi ngày vào sáng và tối, trên mặt, cổ và ngực. Tati đặc biệt khen ngợi về khả năng chống lão hóa, giữ ẩm của sản phẩm. Bên cạnh đó, cô nói thêm rằng Advanced Génifique còn giúp làn da mình thêm sáng và đều màu hơn.

_

_
_Beauty guru Tati dành nhiều lời khen cho tinh chất dưỡng da Advanced Génifique trong video review sản phẩm._​
Ở Việt Nam, tinh chất dưỡng ẩm & chống lão hóa Advanced Génifique cũng thu hút sự chú ý không nhỏ từ phái đẹp. Yumi Dương, beauty blogger nổi tiếng cho biết bí quyết đằng sau làn da láng mịn của cô là quy trình dưỡng da hơn 10 bước. Trong đó, tinh chất của Lancôme là sản phẩm không thể thiếu để duy trì chế độ nghỉ ngơi cho da vào ban đêm.

_

_
_Quy trình làm đẹp của Yumi Dương không thể thiếu tinh chất Advanced Génifique._​
Với một số làn da đang trị liệu mụn, bạn nên điều trị dứt điểm mụn trước khi trải nghiệm Tinh chất Advanced Génifique. Tinh chất dưỡng ẩm & trẻ hóa Advanced Génifique là một lựa chọn rất đáng khám phá để giúp cho da mặt thêm tươi trẻ và mịn màng.
​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

